# New CPR Bridge at Mosquito Creek



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a new steel bridge I built last summer and after successfully avoiding a collision with it, as it sat in the garage for nearly a year, I decided I'd better install it before it, or one of the cars got damaged.
The bridge is 42 inch long of welded steel and has a total of 86 linear feet of steel shapes.
The name of the creek was adopted after my grandson and we're inside licking our wounds after installing it.
Cheers.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Posted By harvey on 11 Aug 2011 10:50 AM 
This is a new steel bridge I built last summer and after successfully avoiding a collision with it, as it sat in the garage for nearly a year, I decided I'd better install it before it, or one of the cars got damaged.
The bridge is 42 inch long of welded steel and has a total of 86 linear feet of steel shapes.
The name of the creek was adopted after my grandson and I we're inside licking our wounds after installing it.
Cheers.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Harvey 
It looks great, now you got your feet wet, now jump in and build a few more with different designs. You done a great job. 
Dennis


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Harvey- That looks great!!! Nice work. I could use a couple of those bridges to cross our pond, but my welding skills are non-existent!! Keep up the great work. 

-Kevin.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Kevin,
I don't think you need to be a good welder, just a good painter when it's all done.
This is a photo of the construction phase.










Cheers.


----------

